# Anyone have the ESP Sensor #7H0-907-652-A replaced on their Q7 (also used in the A3 & TT)?



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I just had my second one replaced, not under warranty this time.
Is there any know cause for this sensor to fail? Fail more than once?
Anyone have the contact information for the Audi Zone Representative Sanjay Datta?
My dealer has replaced 3 of these sensors since April 2007, 2 in my car 
Thank you,
Scott


----------

